# Resident.Evil.Revelations.XBOX360-iMARS XBLA and DLC



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2013)

*Joe.Danger.2.Undead.Movie.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
"15 new scenes, across 3 complete tours, with 6 ghoulish new characters. Hunt brains as a Zombie, sabotage dark rituals as a Vampire Hunter and escape the haunted abyss as a Werebear! "

*Hunters.Trophy.America.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Not sure if this is the second title or something else (Hunter's Trophy 2 - America is out now). By most accounts just go get a Cabela title.

*Resident.Evil.Revelations.XBOX360-iMARS*
Seems to be region free.

Previously a 3ds game it is just getting a port to everything else. Timeline wise it is set at some point between Resident Evil 4 and Resident Evil 5, it did OK on the 3ds and apparently it is bit more survival horror than 5, 6 and definitely Operation Raccoon City were. There is little word on how well it made the jump.


Amazon words
The fear that was originally brought to players in Resident Evil Revelations on the Nintendo 3DS system returns redefined for home consoles and PC complete with high quality HD visuals, enhanced lighting effects and an immersive sound experience. This latest version of Resident Evil Revelations will also deliver additional content including a terrifying new enemy, extra difficulty mode, integration with ResidentEvil.net and improvements to Raid Mode. Raid Mode, which was first introduced to the series in the original version of Resident Evil Revelations, sees gamers play online in co-op mode or alone in single player taking on the hordes of enemies across a variety of missions whilst leveling up characters and earning weapon upgrades. New weapons, skill sets, and playable characters including Hunk, take the Raid Mode experience to new depths.

The critically acclaimed survival horror title takes players back to the events that took place between Resident Evil 4 and Resident Evil 5, revealing the truth about the T-Abyss virus. Resident Evil Revelations features series favourites Jill Valentine and Chris Redfield, plus their respective BSAA partners - Parker Luciani and Jessica Sherawat. The action begins on board a supposedly abandoned cruise ship, the ‘Queen Zenobia’, where horrors lurk around every corner, before players head for the mainland and the devastated city of Terragrigia. With limited ammo and weapons available, the race is on to survive the horror of Resident Evil Revelations.

Game Features:

    Enhanced for Consoles - The fear that was brought to players in Resident Evil Revelations on the Nintendo 3DS system returns redefined complete with high quality HD visuals, enhanced lighting effects and an immersive sound experience.
    Classic Survival Horror Gameplay Returns - the campaign mode’s single player experience sees gamers investigating a range of different locations including the dark confined spaces of a cruise ship and the treacherous snow covered mountains. With limited ammo and weapons, fight off infected enemies that lurk around every corner.
    Hell just got Hotter - Infernal Mode, a new difficulty mode for console versions, is not just more challenging than Easy and Normal modes but also remixes enemy and item placement, so even those familiar with the game will discover new terrors.
    Meet the Wall Blister - A brand new enemy, the Wall Blister is a mutated creature borne from the T-Abyss virus that spreads through water, adding to the horrors that lurk around every corner.
    Residentevil.net Support - Resident Evil Revelations will take full advantage of Residentevil.net with content available to users once the game launches. Earn weapons and custom parts and use them in-game, collect figures that can be used in dioramas and check your stats through the online web service.
    Improved Raid Mode - New weapons, skill sets, playable characters including Rachel and Hunk and enemies exclusive to this mode are added for the this latest version.

*Video*


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
░
                                ░     ░  
                                 ░   ░░       ░  
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░       
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░ 
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░  
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░     
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄ 
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █ 
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██  
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄       
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒  
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██ 
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████ 
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓           
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓            
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░            
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█          
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████              
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓              
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█           
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█         
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████          
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████          
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓          
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██        
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██    
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██  
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓     
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓    
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓   
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓   
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓    
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓     
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓         
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓            
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█            
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█            
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒ 
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒  
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒ 
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒  
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒   
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒                       
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███                     
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██                   
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███                  
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓                
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓               
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓     
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓       
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓            
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓            
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓            
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓           
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓           
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓            
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░            
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░            
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░           
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░           
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░           
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░         
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░         
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░          
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░           
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀            
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░                
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█       
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██       
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█  
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
        Title.............:    Resident Evil Revelations                       
        Retail Date.......:    21/05/13                             
        Platform..........:    XBOX360                                     
        Region............:    RF                                           
        Genre.............:    Action, Horror                                
                                                                          
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
             XGD3   
                  enjoy! 
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!  
                                                                           
                                                                                
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                                                                
                  Wanna join our group?                                         
                                                                                
                  We Need:                         
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES 
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄  
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌  
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██  
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌  
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█  
  █                                                                          █  
  ▌                                                                          ▐  
                                        
                            DAGGER - SPARKS - RELOADED
                                                                                
  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌  
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█   
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░  
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒  
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓  
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█  
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌  
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███   
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀    
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------

